

Could this be Facebook's new video ad format? (Concept Video) - DerekMerdinyan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N5PMsaY0Tlo
This ad format displays in the news feed like a photo and plays like a video when the device is rotated.
======
camsmoren
Good stuff. I wonder if people would be willing to flip it, but much better
than the annoying ads I see now.

------
ariannaodell
Great vid!

------
curtishowell
I like it!

